# The old Monogram 1/48 Hawker Typhoon



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I'm not a big aircraft builder, but I enjoyed building the venerable old Monogram 1/48 Hawker Typhoon for my model club's recent "White Elephant" contest.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Very nice!

Its always a treat to see the older Monogram kits built.


Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good ol' kit. I loved those $1 and $2 Monogram kits when I was a teenager. I still have a Typhoon in the 70s packaging in the stash.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Paul, looks like you slapped that "White Elephant's" butt and turned it into a lion!

The Typhoon is one of my favorite WWII aircraft. Great job! :thumbsup:

HAL9001-


----------

